# what about columbia's film program?



## yoobeey (Jan 7, 2003)

the university is great,but what about it's film course? i learnt that it's based on film study


----------



## yoobeey (Jan 7, 2003)

the university is great,but what about it's film course? i learnt that it's based on film study


----------



## SmallPornIndustriesVP (Jan 10, 2003)

There's columbia universityin NY, great academic school, and then there's columbia college chicago. Columbia College has the largestfilm program with one of the best job placements rates of any film program. Every teacher at columbia is a working professional in the industry. Also for about 1/3 of the price of NYU or USC.


----------



## shantygirl (Jan 11, 2003)

Does CC Chicago have housing?  If not, do they assist with finding housing?  Does anyone know if this school is difficult to get into?  Thanx!


----------



## yoobeey (Jan 11, 2003)

sorry, i mean film department, art college,columbia unverisity. not columbia film school.sorry,but how's it?


----------



## NotaMono (Jan 12, 2003)

Columbia Universities graduate program in film is ranked as one of the top 5-10 in the country (Columbia College didn't register on the map the last time they did they rankings, BUT rankings aren't the end-all in regards to film schools anyway).

Film School Confidential has rundowns on both schools in regards to their graduate programs.  Columbia University sounds a bit more intense at a glance.  They also seem to have better cameras at least but the book is several years old.

Columbia College does have on-campus housing, and very nice housing at that!  I had a friend there in the graphic design department who had an awesome loft with a view.

-Good luck!
Nota "Columbia Escuela" Mono


----------

